# Locked Threads



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Is the Moderator who's locking threads going to continue locking them without posting a valid reason or just continue to lock them? :?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=77348

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=74385


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Can you honestly not see the reason why they were locked? :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Did I miss a personal attack (named) on the first one or anything OT on the second?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Did I miss a personal attack (named) on the first one or anything OT on the second?


Both threads turned into slagging matches without any reasoned debate, and then they turned silly, so died. The original intensions of the threads were lost.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Freedom of speech is out the window.

Lets have a really nice boring baddly spilt forrum.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Freedom of speech is out the window.
> 
> Lets have a really nice boring baddly spilt forrum.


It's got nothing to do with freedom of speech. It's about us _trying_ to keep this place under control, which is becoming a harder task as the recent weeks go by.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Mate (and Happy Crimbo before we get into a fight!)

We DO understand what you are trying to achieve mate, WTF would want to be a MOD? Not many of us and you all are volunteers........etc etc we have really heard that all before.

But us old codgers and some nippers too, do get fed up of the rot thats creeping in.

Self moderation should be adhered to and most of us do try to live by the rules but once in a while we BLOW .

So once in a while, please lets have a little bit of fun and harmless teasing, cheers and have a nice holiday.

Drive safe and drink none 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Hi Mate (and Happy Crimbo before we get into a fight!)
> 
> We DO understand what you are trying to achieve mate, WTF would want to be a MOD? Not many of us and you all are volunteers........etc etc we have really heard that all before.
> 
> ...


A Merry Christmas to you too John, and I have no intention of wanting a squabble with you. 

I have highlighted a bit from your post that I think sums it all up nicely. The forum is obviously in a regretional stage and changing some what, which has bought a bit of squabling between new MKII owners and also the old skool. So IMO if people see that threads will be locked/moved/deleted without hesitation, i'm hoping it might keep things in check a bit more, whilst still making sure the banter exists.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

This thread is now locked!

Sorry... couldn't resist :lol:

Merry Christmas everyone :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> It's got nothing to do with freedom of speech. It's about us _trying_ to keep this place under control, which is becoming a harder task as the recent weeks go by.


You think this is bad you wanna see what Scoobynet is like


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

IMHO a thread shouldn't be locked unless a rule is broken. If it goes off topic then it should be split.

I would be nice/helpful for locked threads to show at the end why they was locked.

[1] It would give people an idea about what is acceptable and what isn't
[2] We could see what rule was broken and then accusations at mods wouldn't happen.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> I have highlighted a bit from your post that I think sums it all up nicely. The forum is obviously in a regretional stage and changing some what, which has bought a bit of squabling between new MKII owners and also the old skool. So IMO if people see that threads will be locked/moved/deleted without hesitation, i'm hoping it might keep things in check a bit more, whilst still making sure the banter exists.


I don't read the mkI forum these day, well.......not very often.  Not because I don't like the mkI, I did own 4 of the buggers after all, but because I don't like the new breed of mkI TT owner.

There are very few old skool owners on the mkI forum these days. Instead it seems to be populated by spotty oiks wanting to fit soup can exhaust systems, 20" Chrome Carlos Fandango wheels and illuminated gear sticks (wtf) to their gutless 150bhp TT.

Oh and.............regretional. :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

vagman said:


> to their gutless 150bhp TT.


Nowt wrong with a 150! ................ just ask ObiWan :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

vagman said:


> It seems to be populated by spotty oiks wanting to fit soup can exhaust systems, 20" Chrome Carlos Fandango wheels and illuminated gear sticks (wtf) to their gutless 150bhp TT.
> 
> Oh and.............regretional. :roll:


Aye there are 3 of them, then the rest of us who actually choose to run original TTs through choice, in fact against the grain when the easy thing to do (Baaa!) would be to buy a mk2.

I do think this 'Ooh he cant afford a mk2' lark is hilarious though. Like its an expensive car or something lmao! Ever stop to think that some of us (me for definate) could buy a mk2 without breaking a sweat but choose not to? Maybe when a verison thats an upgrade comes out although it will probably be too late then.

Hey Mr Powell, watch it though or you will be accused of locking those threads cos I told you to, you know how I control the forums! Laugh my arse off! :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Again - back to my MKI is better than your MKII.

God i missed this for the week i was away.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I agree with locking threads cos they are boring, going nowhere, not entertaining, or just plain turgid.

Can I nominate "3 Word Story" and "Last Post Wins" for locking next? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

garyc said:


> I agree with locking threads cos they are boring, going nowhere, not entertaining, or just plain turgid.
> 
> Can I nominate "3 Word Story" and "Last Post Wins" for locking next? :wink:


pleeeeaaasee :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Today's prize prick award ...... the newbie from the East with a truly intelligent forum name :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> I agree with locking threads cos they are boring, going nowhere, not entertaining, or just plain turgid.


Fortunately I know Jae is still an advocate of free speech. It appears a couple of mods are at odds with this.

Maybe things have changed in my 12 months out but a mod used to uphold forum rules and not exercise their own personal ideals. :?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

garyc said:


> I agree with locking threads cos they are boring, going nowhere, not entertaining, or just plain turgid.
> 
> Can I nominate "3 Word Story" and "Last Post Wins" for locking next? :wink:


Only if you stop posting in them

:roll:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

garyc said:


> I agree with locking threads cos they are boring, going nowhere, not entertaining, or just plain turgid.
> 
> Can I nominate "3 Word Story" and "Last Post Wins" for locking next? :wink:


Your a MOD Gary so just do it PLEASE!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

jonah said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with locking threads cos they are boring, going nowhere, not entertaining, or just plain turgid.
> ...


I think GaryC's powers do not extend beyond Other Marques.

It does seem several moderators are not around any more - time for a new year rethink? Clearing out dead wood etc.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jonah said:
 

> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with locking threads cos they are boring, going nowhere, not entertaining, or just plain turgid.
> ...


Under what grounds would a moderator lock that thread? What exactly would the response be if a mod actually did lock that thread? They may be total nonsense threads, but that isn't a rule that we could use :wink:

Perhaps someone can suggest to the thread starters that the winner is the last one to post before the time hits 00:00 01/01/2007  We'd quite happily oblige by locking each thread as at that point... if asked to


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And you'd be in a fit state, and next to a PC, at that time would you mate? :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> And you'd be in a fit state, and next to a PC, at that time would you mate? :wink:


No, but I could retrospectively remove the posts and then lock it for posterity


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> And you'd be in a fit state, and next to a PC, at that time would you mate? :wink:


I will be I will be at work


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

nutts said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > And you'd be in a fit state, and next to a PC, at that time would you mate? :wink:
> ...


For fucks sake, do it. They're both really getting on my hairy tits now!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If we scrapped the post counter like I suggested eons ago perhaps people wouldn't be interested in the number of posts and perhaps may restrict it to more quality than quantity....although that does seem quite a high expectation given some of the moronic goings on within this forum. :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

vagman said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > I have highlighted a bit from your post that I think sums it all up nicely. The forum is obviously in a regretional stage and changing some what, which has bought a bit of squabling between new MKII owners and also the old skool. So IMO if people see that threads will be locked/moved/deleted without hesitation, i'm hoping it might keep things in check a bit more, whilst still making sure the banter exists.
> ...


Come and race my gutless 150 Vagman. Further more do not tar everybody with the same brush


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

but everyones taring everyone else :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> If we scrapped the post counter like I suggested eons ago perhaps people wouldn't be interested in the number of posts and perhaps may restrict it to more quality than quantity....although that does seem quite a high expectation given some of the moronic goings on within this forum. :?


Amen!

And a happy new year to you scotty :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

As soon as I get to 3000, you can scrap it :wink:

Moley


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > It's got nothing to do with freedom of speech. It's about us _trying_ to keep this place under control, which is becoming a harder task as the recent weeks go by.
> ...


You should try www.northamericanmotoring.com if you want a good row :roll: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Alas, content merely being turgid is not sufficient cause for locking or elimination of any particular thread. More's the pity...
:wink:

I would imagine that some hapless half wit newby out there somewhere, might actually log on the Three Word Story thead, and then read from start to finish. Otherwise it's just entertainment for the lowest common denominators.

But for any particpant to then go on to bemoan the state of the Forum in general, strikes me as being somewhat ironic/moronic. :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

You've got me started now.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

In another forum I'm a Mod on, we just removed Off Topic posts from the Post Counter 

But at the end of the day, why should anyone get upset over post counts - its not like they are Pound or Euro notes ! :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

What the fuck is everyone moaning about? Yes the bad grammar and spelling are somewhat depressing but let all the noobs (and the regular lowest common denominators) play with themselves on those pointless threads as normal. If they're any good they'll eventually find their way to the flame room and be dealt with here :twisted: Only the strong survive :wink:

I hardly think of this place as a TT forum anymore and hardly ever go to the main forums. I like the old regulars on here (well most of them :wink: ) and other marques and off topic too. Fuckin' noobs with their chav/text spk and 'projects' on their TTs. Wasn't like that in my day :wink:


----------

